
A better way to fund SaaS companies: Pingboard's $5mm Seed Round - lloydarmbrust
https://medium.com/@billboebel/anatomy-of-our-5-million-seed-round-7965d177535b?new
======
knighthacker
Amazing founder and a great company. I’ve worked for and with him before in
prior ventures. One of the most intelligent and sincere people I’ve ever met.

------
joshuabaer
Not your typical Silicon Valley startup...

~~~
lloydarmbrust
More Silicon Prairie :)

------
dtwinters
Go Pingboard. Go Bill!!!

Glad to hear you found better capital for your company.

------
mattz62
Happy to see Bill's next company continue its success.

